# Ca. 1894 George Hendee "Hendee's Silver King"



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 1, 2021)

I have been chasing this bicycle for quite a while now, with help from a number of friends I was able to track it down, negotiate a deal, and finally yesterday get my hands on this amazing specimen. 

There is quite a bit of research and a bit of mechanic work to be done in publications and on the bicycle itself but I will keep this thread updated with my progress. 

This is almost certainly an English "Centaur" Scorcher that Hendee imported, built up, rebadged, and sold as a "Hendee's Silver King" 
Colin Kirsch has done a great deal of research and has an English Centaur which shares many similarities to my example, I will attempt to build on his scholarship. 

Sloping top tube is very distinct, ultra narrow diameter top tube with a larger diameter down tube. 
Killer lugs and dropouts, very svelte design. 
The seatpost is a proprietary design with an interesting disassemble feature - stamped "Centaur Patent"  - 
 "Bolt on" style block pedals appear original
Hunt hygienic saddle though the period advertisement calls for a Sager, we'll see.
Great down turned bar/stem combo seemingly original. 
Rear hub will take a bit of research but may be a Hendee proprietary design. 
"Silver King" stamped leather pouch is the icing on the cake! 

More info and photos to follow - I'm going to need some help finding a few difficult to track down bits this bicycle will need to be 100% - I may be tapping a few of you!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 1, 2021)

I want to say, "what an amazing bike!" or "what an incredible score!", but those statements fall well short of communicating the importance of this bicycle as it represents the genesis of all things "Indian". I'm at a loss, so I'll just go with, "Wow!"


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm sure @dnc1  will appreciate this beauty!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 1, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm sure @dnc1  will appreciate this beauty!



You are not wrong!


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 1, 2021)

There are three Centaur 'King of Scorchers' models in their 1894 catalogue, a path racer, a road racer and a roadster.
All pretty similar except for their weights respectively 20lbs, 25lbs and 32lbs (or 34lbs with chaincase).
All remarkably light weights for 1894 machines.
All had 28 inch rear and 30 inch front wheels and 45 inch wheelbase length.
The roadster had a brake operating on the front tyre, mudguards and an optional chaincase.
The seat post looks different to the ones in the 1894 catalogue, but very interesting in its design.

Fantastic  find Jesse.

The V-CC has a lot of Centaur information available and a marque enthusiast who may be interested in your find; and as you say, Colin Kirsch's research is a pretty amazing basis from which to start your sleuthing.


----------



## TrustRust (Jul 1, 2021)

*Congratulations Jesse!! 
I know more than most that the previous owner would be very happy seeing it in such appreciative hands...
Though I was still hoping that tool bag fell off as you drove by my place 😝*


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 2, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> There are three Centaur 'King of Scorchers' models in their 1894 catalogue, a path racer, a road racer and a roadster.
> All pretty similar except for their weights respectively 20lbs, 25lbs and 32lbs (or 34lbs with chaincase).
> All remarkably light weights for 1894 machines.
> All had 28 inch rear and 30 inch front wheels and 45 inch wheelbase length.
> ...



I look forward to filling in more of the Centaur picture!
This machine is exceptionally lightweight but I will have to get a better read of it once I rebuild it again. 

The seatpost does look distinctly different than the 94' illustrations but I'm sure I will be able to find documentation of that Centaur stamped adjustable post somewhere - 

Studying the underside of the fork crown and bars I see now scar / evidence / mounting trace of a spoon brake though the headset design is pretty foreign to me. I'm not sure the function of the two tabs on either side of the crowning headset collar but since that piece is threaded they could be for hand turning? 

The 30" front wheel may be a challenge but I will be working on it, based on the geometry and the spacing of the fork crown I wager it did indeed sport a 30" front which I will need to try and replace.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 2, 2021)

TrustRust said:


> *Congratulations Jesse!!
> I know more than most that the previous owner would be very happy seeing it in such appreciative hands...
> Though I was still hoping that tool bag fell off as you drove by my place 😝*



Very kind sir! I wish I could have spoken to Ken about this machine and documented his experience with it but I will do my best at responsible stewardship going forward.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 2, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> I want to say, "what an amazing bike!" or "what an incredible score!", but those statements fall well short of communicating the importance of this bicycle as it represents the genesis of all things "Indian". I'm at a loss, so I'll just go with, "Wow!"




I know you get it my friend, I can only hope with the proper exhibition and background I can communicate that story to the world at large.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 2, 2021)

Congratulations Jesse, I can't wait to see this machine finished, great score!

-mike


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 2, 2021)

I have reached out to Mr. Aiken regarding his scholarship on the subject but if you have not read it this is a fantastic article dedicated to George Hendee, Oscar Hedstrom, and their collective works.









						The Early History of Indian, Part 1 | The Vintagent
					

George M Hendee was a champion bicycle racer, who later manufactured bicycles. The early years of his partnership with Oscar Hedstrom are explored here




					thevintagent.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 2, 2021)

Dream bike!  Congratulations my friend!  What an amazing piece of history.


----------



## stezell (Jul 2, 2021)

Another great discovery Jesse with a lot of history, very cool buddy! Always look forward to your next find.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 2, 2021)

great looking bike Jesse
curious about the seat
can you please show pictures of how the seat frame attaches to the front and rear of the leather?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 2, 2021)

Congratulations!
The fun is in the search!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 3, 2021)

locomotion said:


> great looking bike Jesse
> curious about the seat
> can you please show pictures of how the seat frame attaches to the front and rear of the leather?



I'll work on some detail photos today of components- 
That Hunt saddle is interesting as it is a near clone of a Mesinger but with a few distinct differences.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 3, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Congratulations!
> The fun is in the search!



Ordinarily I would agree, the waiting just about killed me on this one! 
I wager this machine has had it's broken chain, incorrect front wheel and missing rubbers for many many years, I'm very much looking forward to making her whole again.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 3, 2021)

stezell said:


> Another great discovery Jesse with a lot of history, very cool buddy! Always look forward to your next find.



Very kind Sean thank you!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 3, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Dream bike!  Congratulations my friend!  What an amazing piece of history.



Thank you Brant! I think we are just starting to scratch the surface of the history stored in this bicycle.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 3, 2021)

locomotion said:


> great looking bike Jesse
> curious about the seat
> can you please show pictures of how the seat frame attaches to the front and rear of the leather?



Here are some closeups of the Hunt saddle- Style "Y" I think?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 3, 2021)

Very cool proprietary seatpost - the only "Centaur" stamping I have been able to find on the Hendee but very exciting that this piece was retained through the years. Reversible horizontal section for a very wide adjustment range, excellent tech. 
I may need some overseas help as pre 1900 patents may only be available  to copy in various reading rooms "in person" but I will keep reading up on patents.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 3, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Ordinarily I would agree, the waiting just about killed me on this one!
> I wager this machine has had it's broken chain, incorrect front wheel and missing rubbers for many many years, I'm very much looking forward to making her whole again.



The Hunt saddle is so nice! Someone must have the 30” rim for you.
I’m still waiting to get my 1896 Schwinn tandem.
I need a badge, now. The Eclipse badge was removed and the faint imprint of the World badge can be seen.


----------



## Dweber (Jul 3, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The Hunt saddle is so nice! Someone must have the 30” rim for you.
> I’m still waiting to get my 1896 Schwinn tandem.
> I need a badge, now. The Eclipse badge was removed and the faint imprint of the World badge can be seen.



Yeah, I'm waiting for a Racycle badge that I paid for and never received!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 3, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Very cool proprietary seatpost - the only "Centaur" stamping I have been able to find on the Hendee but very exciting that this piece was retained through the years. Reversible horizontal section for a very wide adjustment range, excellent tech.
> I may need some overseas help as pre 1900 patents may only be available  to copy in various reading rooms "in person" but I will keep reading up on patents.
> 
> View attachment 1440112
> ...



pretty cool seatpost Jesse
never seen one like it ..... classic cool TOC over-engineering and machining (this is why I love the TOC bikes so much)

from your experience, what do you think is the use for such a design?
maybe they had different lenght of seatpost shafts as options, or maybe it was to do a quick seat change in a race or to accommodate different riders! 
Looking forward to reading more of the tread as it unfolds 

thanks for sharing BTW


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 5, 2021)

I think these reversible seat posts help compensate for riders with longer legs and arms to allow some degree of increasing one's comfort and pedalling efficiency.
What is the patent number Jesse,  I can't quite read it?
Also, do you have access to the V-CC online library?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 6, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I think these reversible seat posts help compensate for riders with longer legs and arms to allow some degree of increasing one's comfort and pedalling efficiency.
> What is the patent number Jesse,  I can't quite read it?
> Also, do you have access to the V-CC online library?



I believe the patent is 21270 
I don't have access to that library, I don't think?


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I believe the patent is 21270
> I don't have access to that library, I don't think?



Thanks, 
The reason I asked re. the library is because they have a few Centaur catalogues that might feature the seatpost.
I'll take a look.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Did a quick search and found the following couple of images, which may be of relevance:









They are not featured in the 1894 catalogue,  but are featured in the 1897 catalogue (which is the next one available).
I can put you in touch with the V-CC marque enthusiast if you like, I'm sure he'll be very interested in your find.
I'll email him,  see what he says and pass on his details in a PM later.
The 1897 catalogue has a fantastic cover.....




(All images from V-CC library).


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 6, 2021)

@dnc1 Excellent my friend thank you! Just the images I was hoping to see. 
This will make for a fine exhibition one day indeed. 
I also look forward to hearing about your conversation with the enthusiast you have in mind- As always I appreciate the support!


----------



## sam (Jul 9, 2021)

Did Centaur make a girls version called "Silver Queen" I have some very old varnish fix decals out of England one set is Silver Queen? Or maybe a totally different brand of bicycle. Not to hi jack your thread just if you run across anything in your research.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2021)

sam said:


> Did Centaur make a girls version called "Silver Queen" I have some very old varnish fix decals out of England one set is Silver Queen? Or maybe a totally different brand of bicycle. Not to hi jack your thread just if you run across anything in your research.



I know the ladies versions of the 1890s were called the 'Queen of Scorchers' models. 
I'll do a little more digging.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 9, 2021)

sam said:


> Did Centaur make a girls version called "Silver Queen" I have some very old varnish fix decals out of England one set is Silver Queen? Or maybe a totally different brand of bicycle. Not to hi jack your thread just if you run across anything in your research.



I have seen reference to the Silver Queen but usually by way of Hendee's offerings- wonder if it could be a decal that was meant for him?


----------



## sam (Jul 10, 2021)

Can't say if this is a Hendee decal or not. they are foil backed so you can only see the paper side and that side has the decal manufacture's name. Though of putting them on a Rat Rod but then I though of a painted steel sheet and frame them---but sure as I did a Silver Queen would turn up....indecisions, indecisions, indecisions! And I have the only(maybe) bottle of Copal left in the world to apply them with.


----------



## TrustRust (Jul 10, 2021)

Made to order…


----------



## mike cates (Jul 11, 2021)

I have the original 1894 catalog for your Silver King in my 500+ original bicycle catalogs I'm currently selling.
Give me a call or email if interested in it or many other brand original catalogs I have for sale.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 Voice calls only and no texts.
Email:  cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## mike cates (Jul 16, 2021)

For those of you who have phoned or emailed me about this catalog, the mens Silver King (like Jesse's) is shown and also the ladies Silver Queen both with very detailed specifications in my 1894 Geo. M.Hendee Illustrated Catalogue of Bicycles and Accessories. Other models are shown as well along with various style saddles offered, sundries, etc.
Besides Sam's bottle of Copal, this catalog is equally just as rare.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## mike cates (Jul 19, 2021)

I also have an 1898 CENTAUR catalog for sale.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 20, 2021)

*Hopefully this helps you Jesse ( have the catalogue but just not in actual paper )



*


----------



## locomotion (Jul 21, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> *Hopefully this helps you Jesse ( have the catalogue but just not in actual paper )
> 
> View attachment 1449054*
> 
> ...




this is very nice of you Bill to actually share parts of your archives


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you @corbettclassics for posting those!
I've already thanked him privately but big thanks to @mike cates as well for making the 94' Hendee catalog available. 

I am putting together some of the pieces of this story, excited to keep learning from this old machine!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 5, 2021)

Congratulations Jesse, great find. (Silver king button from my collection).


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 1, 2021)

I have been taking my time on this project but I'm due for an update, also due for a proper photo set but as far as a progress report of pieces put back in place: 

Grey Fisk tires from Chicopee Falls, Mass just down the road from Springfield and George Hendee's shop.
Added 9" of chain to the original length of block chain that was still wrapped around the chain stays.
Added an excellent Sager leaf spring saddle as called out by the 94' catalog.
Restoration by Josh McRell got the 'Silver King' script tool pouch back in presentation condition as well.


----------



## JO BO (Oct 1, 2021)

Can I ride it?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 2, 2021)

JO BO said:


> Can I ride it?



I'm afraid this machine is properly retired at this point, I think these old Fisk tires have ridden their last mile many years ago. 
Just for fun I did mount it and pose for a moment in the downward position that the bar position would demand, damn thats a tough position to hold for even a moment!


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 2, 2021)

Riding ,Scorcher STYLE is  a learned way ,.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 5, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Riding ,Scorcher STYLE is  a learned way ,.



...but great fun!


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 5, 2021)

Conn Baker raced his bike with the same angle as did some other racers.


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 5, 2021)

I have photos of the track racer as well if you would like to see them.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

Building towards an eventual exhibition of this machine, thanks to @47jchiggins for the opportunity to add this original envelope to the supporting ephemera.


----------

